
Google reportedly spying on Facebook, Instagram and TikTok users on Android - elorant
https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/apps/news/google-reportedly-spying-in-facebook-instagram-and-tiktok-users-on-android/articleshow/77162970.cms
======
Sebb767
This has to be one of the worst sites I've been on this year.

\- Extremely clickbaity title (it's actually just very basic usage monitoring)

\- Advertisements every 3 (!) lines

\- Flashy animation at the bottom

\- You can't even copy lines!

I've tried to quote a piece of the article and it resulted in this:

"The API doesn't obtain any information about in-app activit ..

Read more at: [https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/apps/news/google-
reporte...](https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/apps/news/google-reportedly-
spying-in-facebook-instagram-and-tiktok-users-on-
android/articleshow/77162970.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst)

And endless scrolling to another 3 line 1 advertisement article is included,
of course.

~~~
elorant
With uMatrix enabled I have no problem with any of the items you mention. Also
can copy-paste text just fine.

